# some of the-ad-man's models



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so! after a while on here ive decided to post up some of my models from my ig and sallies/scars. i'll be using this thread to show off anything i do.

here are my ogryns:
a group shot








'jumpsuit'








'glory boy'








'claws'








'grim'








'trenchcoat'








'boss bot'









and the chimera they roll in, with the doors open and the music loud!



















some objective markers:




























and now some space marines!

salamander librarian:

















salamander tac marines:

















my count as kor'sharro khan:

















p.s. no im am not a decent photogropher, and these were taken on a friends' iphone


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Think its a shame that no one else has commented Adam, epsecialy since we both know that the Librarian is just awesome  Ogrns too but the Libriaians just screams im aweosme 

You should get your Psykers up along with your standard guard too


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Great conversions, especially like the salamander librarian. Those flame drake's look awesome!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

That Librarian is Impressive indeed. I also like the Bike, Choppa stylee!
The Ogryns are the Ogre's from WHFB are they not? Good use of an alternative model 

SGMAlice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Some very nice conversions, the marines are exceptional, love the use of the black ark corsair cloaks. plus rep


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks guys, tho i cant take credit for the cloaks, i got the idea from a gw article online (cant find it)

i think i'll post up my sentinels and first fully painted infantry squad in the next couple of days


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Really Diggin the Librarian and the capes on the salamanders I am taking a guess and saying they are the capes from the Fantasy Dark Elves? Ether way look great!

+rep

Chaosftw


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> Really Diggin the Librarian and the capes on the salamanders I am taking a guess and saying they are the capes from the Fantasy Dark Elves? Ether way look great!
> 
> +rep
> 
> Chaosftw


aye, they are from dark elf: black ark corsiars

and i took inspiration for the libby from this image:


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Boss Bot and tac marines were the coolest!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Master WootWoot said:


> Boss Bot and tac marines were the coolest!


thanks man 



and yes that is a floodlight in his belly


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the ogryns, i used th ogres to make heavy weapon teams. Similar concept though. Like the libby and all your marines, but it is the third objective that impressed me the most. That is a great piece of work. Looks absolutely brilliant. Rep from me.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

how did you use ogryns in heavy weapon teams? any pictures? that sounds really interesting


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

more fuel for the fire: the sgt of my very wip ork veterans


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mould lines! D:

Other than that it looks nice  The claw blends into the arm nicely, and while it's big it doesn't look out of place.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> more fuel for the fire: the sgt of my very wip ork veterans


This'd make a really nice counts-as Yarrick k: if he wasn't in the Ork Veterans.

Grish


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

BWLAF93 said:


> Mould lines! D:
> 
> Other than that it looks nice  The claw blends into the arm nicely, and while it's big it doesn't look out of place.


heh, thanks man, tho im currently building a harnes to attach to his shoulder


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

some more work!! 

salamander chaplin:

















my psyker battle squad, made with mits off a chimera and some empire felagants:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

i actually really like those psykers, plus rep for that man! my only critisicm is that the ogryns are on square bases, 40k has round bases, its a little thing but im a massive douche when it comes to the little things :laugh:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

cheers man, and thanks for the rep 

im waiting for my next bitz order to get some round bases, but they will have round bases sometime haha


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work on the battle psykers. Well done.


----------



## Galldrian (Apr 10, 2010)

I love those psykers dude. 

I also like to watch them blow them selves up too


----------

